# 2012 Annual NJ Spring Playdate is.......



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

SATURDAY MAY 26TH :whoo::whoo::whoo:

My annual playdate will be a little later this year due to some yard work we are having but I plan on having it on Saturday May 26th.

Lets see if we can beat the record of 52 Havanese in my back yard!

11am - Hillsborough, New Jersey - if you can make it I will PM you my address

This years Charity will be A.I.R - Lexi and I have been involved with this organization to bring awareness to mental illness in youths. And how therapy dogs can contribute to this great cause. Check out these websites

http://everybodyloveskenny.com/AIR.html






Let me know if you can make it - I look forward to seeing all my regulars, and any new people who would like to come!!!!!

COMING 
Laurie & GAbe --------------------Lily, Lexi, Logan and Laila
Karen ----------------------------Dugan, Brady, Cassie, Baca
Linda Fung ----------------------Freddie, Scudder, Bella
Julie -------------------------------Piper 
Phyllis----------------------------???
Tricia-------------------------------Miki
Lorraine ---------------------------Beau
Debbie-------------------------------Kiyla
Kevin---------------------------------Ozzy & Tucker
Meredith---------------------------------Honey
Elizabeth & Mike----------------------Mollie & Bailey
Mike, Gabby & Amelia------------------Leo
Wendy, Ed=================Bernie
Kelly------------------------------------Milton
Tim, Matt, Mary----------------------****** & Oliver
Michele, Alan------------------------Guapo & Paisley
Ana, sister --------------------------Leyla
Barbara-------------------------------Lucy & Shea
January, Craig-----------------------Raffy & Rinci
Joan ------------------------------------Mike
Linda -----------------------------------Ernie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great charity! I'm happy to be part of it! Count us in!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Every year you tick me off Laurie. Geeze I wish I could come to this. Where did the year go. Seem like I just said these words a few months ago. I hear Linda is taking pics this year. ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha. Dave, nobody is stopping you but you, we would love to have you come.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Haha. Dave, nobody is stopping you but you, we would love to have you come.


yeah but Linda hasn't offered her private jet to pick me up. ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hhhmm you have to find someone else who has a jet I guess


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

HAHA! You guys are too funny


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Every year you tick me off Laurie. Geeze I wish I could come to this. Where did the year go. Seem like I just said these words a few months ago. I hear Linda is taking pics this year. ound:


ha ha ha DITTO. so envious and SO wish we could come ... maybe next year, Tillie's never been on an airplane before... !!!


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

I don't know if Ruffles would appreciate the trip up there but sadly I have to work that day so we won't be finding out. Maybe next year.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I also have one in the fall so hopefully you can come then


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

Laurief said:


> I also have one in the fall so hopefully you can come then


OK, great. We'll see what happens as the time gets closer.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

I too am jealous.. Also a little sad, if it was a weekend earlier I could probably convince my husband to stop on our way home from NY.. But I don't think the long trip twice in a row with two dogs would be very fun.. Oh well, I'm sure everyone that does come will have a great time!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Yay! We will be there. Thanks Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay Julie. Be sure to tell Meredith!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Hi Laurie, We're coming!! Thanks again for hosting  

Can I bring a dessert or any food?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll have to check with the vet. Still might be too early to take Shelby.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I'll have to check with the vet. Still might be too early to take Shelby.


Yikes. That reminds me. If Fred has to get surgery before the playdate we won't be able to come his appt with surgeon is the 7th...


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Beau and I would love to join the crowd! I may be able to bring a couple others -- but I'll let you know ahead of time. Please PM your address -- and please let me know if we can bring anything.Thanks!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I will add you all to the list!!      Dessert is great as you all know, I make the meal, but never dessert. 
Michelle - I sure hope that Shelby can come!!! We look forward to seeing you guys!


----------



## Kiyla'smom (Apr 18, 2009)

Laurie
Kiyla and I are looking forward to it.
Debbie


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

That sounds like fun! arty:It would be our first one. Question: is there a charge and if so, how much?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

No charge at all! I just ask that people bring a donation to my charity listed above. 
We would love to have you! Just let me kne names of people and pups coming and pm me if you need the address


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Lily and I can't make it this Spring. I have a house full of guests on Memorial day Weekend :-( I can't wait to see the pictures. Hopefully we will be able to come to the Fall party.


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Laurief said:


> No charge at all! I just ask that people bring a donation to my charity listed above.
> We would love to have you! Just let me kne names of people and pups coming and pm me if you need the address


ummmmmm at the risk of sounding clueless: what does "pm me" mean?


----------



## MiltonNY (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Laurie! Milton and I would love to join you all as well  Not yet sure about Karel, he might be working.



anaacosta said:


> ummmmmm at the risk of sounding clueless: what does "pm me" mean?


pm means private message


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so happy that you & Milton can come! I assume you still have my address.
Ana I will private message you!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump::bump::bump::bump::bump::bump:

The lists is getting bigger - can anyone else come???


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We're not going to make it. We have a surprise 80th birthday party that day. I was really looking forward to it, too. I wanted to see how Kodi would be since he is back to his old self. Have to wait until the fall. :-(


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am sorry we will not be seeing you Michelle!! But keep the fall in mind!! This way Hubby will be all healed - and he can chase the pups around the yard- LOL LOL !!
Hope you have a good time at the party!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey Laurie...We can't make it this year, at the shore for the weekend with guests. I know you'll have a great time. Sorry we won't see you and Gabe...Next fall...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I had a feeling you guys would be at the beach house then. We will miss you guys!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump::bump:

Playdate is next week!! 

35 Havanese so far! 

If anyone is close and knows that they are free next weekend, please come and visit.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Just in case . . . is there a rain date?? I don't even want to think about it! We are really looking forward to this.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes! I will postpone it to June 2nd if it is raining. 

I will warn all of you - the weather for this week is very rainy. That means that the back yard will be kinda soggy so come in casual clothes, do NOT bathe your dog before hand - or you will be sorry!! LOL 

If you have lawn chairs, bring a few as I only have seating for about 18 people. 

Hope tht the rain is minimal this week, and that the end of the week is sunny and beautiful!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

PS...... If it rains all week and/or is scheduled to rain on SAturday - I will post here that the rain date will be June 2nd


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Piper and I are doing our "Rain, Rain go away" dance. 

We can't make it on the 2nd so hoping it works out for Sat!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

We are joining Piper in the rain dance since the 2nd would be pretty difficult for us to make it as well


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

_here's hoping things work out . ._


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

*I'm joining the "please don't rain dance!!"*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It rained so hard here, the vegetables we planted are wearing life preservers. Laurie, do you have a pool in your yard yet?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:hurt::hurt::hurt::hurt:

It is pretty soupy out there!!! If the 40% rain for each day for the next 3 days comes true - it is going to have to be moved 

Boo Hoo!!!!!! I will make the formal decision Thursday afternoon. 

Michele, if we move it will you be able to make it on the 2nd?? Or is Shelby still recovering??


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Probably will make it!


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh I hope it stops raining!! I'm so excited about seeing my Leyla playing around with other babies that look like her!:rain:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::

BAD NEWS - Decision has been made!!!

We are going to have to postpone this playdate until Saturday June 2nd! 
The lawn is really bad, it rained last night, is supposed to rain today and tomorrow, AND on Saturday! 

Please let me know if you can still come - cant come now - or CAN come now that it is a week later. 

Sorry guys!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

boo! We can't make it on the 2nd - involved in a community garage sale...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

We should be good for June 2nd!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeahhh... I am sorry for the ones that can't make it but now I can go. :whoo: So count me in with Ache and my new puppy Yunque. My daughter Ana is coming with me.


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll be there minus my sister Laura


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am sorry that Laura can't make it  But so glad that you and Leyla can come


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Laurief said:


> I am sorry that Laura can't make it  But so glad that you and Leyla can come


I'm looking forward to seeing more leylas running around . See u next weekend.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tere, I cannot wait to hold that little baby!!


----------



## Kiyla'smom (Apr 18, 2009)

Kiyla and I will be there! Laurie, can you pm you address? 
Debbie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a feeling that Leyla's tiny feet will not touch the ground all day. There will be lots of arms to hold her. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:frusty::frusty:
My luck is really crappy this year!!! 
The week looks ok to hope dry out the yard - but they are calling for 
Rain on Saturday! 

Hopefully it will change between now and Friday - everyone do their "sun come out and stay" dance!!!

Sadly, if we cannot have it this Saturday I am going to have to cancel it for a while as I have plans the rest of the weekends in June! 


Lets keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I hesitate to say this, but even though my weekends have been crazy busy at work, this coming weekend (so far) looks quiet. If this weekend is the actual time, there's some chance I could be there with one or two. There's no way I could bring three, but perhaps two if my friend could accompany. Still iffy, in my crazy business, but I'd love to be there.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Geri, 
I sure hope that we actually have it so you can come!!! I would be so excited to meet you and your pups. 

So far = a 40% chance of rain on Saturday!


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

irnfit said:


> I have a feeling that Leyla's tiny feet will not touch the ground all day. There will be lots of arms to hold her. :biggrin1:


I bet!eace: I soooo hope it doesn't rain!!! :clap2:


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

We aren't able to come, but I am doing the sun dance for you!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

If my SUN dance works, Lily and I will be there  I will check back for your updates. Please PM me your address.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*PLAYDATE IS CANCELLED!*

:frusty::frusty:

so SORRY guys! But we are expecting 1"+ rain tonight, and showers in the morning. I just cannot chance having 35 dogs on my newly seeded back yard, with that much rain, plus taking the chance and have it rain while everyone is here!

I feel so bad! I am not able to reschedule at this time as the rest of June and July are pretty full for me.

I will definately have one in the fall, and will keep everyone advised.

If anyone still would like to donate to my charity, feel free to send it directly to me. Thanks!!!

Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We will miss seeing everyone, but totally understand. It's supposed to be a pretty heavy rainfall tonight into tomorrow and we want the dogs to RLH and not have to wear raingear (or life jackets). See you in the fall!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow! I can't believe all the rain you are having!!!

It's been over 100 degrees here all week, with no relief in sight.... send us the rain!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Geeze , I guess I better head home again. I got to Buffalo hitchhiking this time. ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL Dave!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

B-U-M-M-E-R!!!!! I know Laurie's yard was probably very wet, but it turned out to be a perfect day here, lots of sunshine and breezy.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Laurie,

How are you and your wonderful family?

I have not been on this website in ages... I just saw your playdate in May and I am so sorry to have missed it. I am glad to see that you are still ahving these wonderful playdates.

Babaloo is well and thriving on being spoiled by his adoring parents. My granddaughter Amelia is still his most favorite person.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Vicki. Glad to see you back! I don't think that I will ever stop having tHese fun playdates, although this spring one didn't happen. Keep you eyes out for my fall kne.

Yes guys the day was nice but when walking out back in my crocs the water seeped into the holes. It was REALLY wet!


----------

